# Anableps anableps



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

So from searching through the internet I came across a very interesting livebearer named Anableps anableps, aka the four eyed fish, and was just wondering if the many of you have ever had any experiences with this unique creature?


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Whenever i see them in a public aquarium, I have to stop and watch. They are fascinating. I know some hobbyists keep them, but they behave like they need huge tanks - thousands of gallons. I really like them, but I don't think you'd see anything of their behavior in the kind of tanks we have at home.


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

Yea I haven't heard of too many people outside of the ALA to keep and breed them, I would love to see these guys doin their thing, very cool


----------

